# unlucky squirrel



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

This squirrel was daft enough to come and have a nosy whole we was ferreting for the hawk. The hawk didn't see it but I did lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice score!!! But I would not eat it if I were you ... obviously it is badly infected with the dumb a$$ disease .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shoot on those squirrel!! Great slingshot Also


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

How do you like those bands double silver 25 to 20. I'd guess we'll they have proven themselves for power.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

They are double 15mm mate. Nice lights bands. Keep them short for quick instinctive shooting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you know your hawk is kicking himself on that one


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice eggy shooter 

What ammo are you using with that bandset, And how long is the draw length?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been following your shooting and you are fantastic. How long have you been shooting and I would assume you shoot just about every day ?

I would guess you use the SS for food gathering and pest control ?

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm using m8 hexnuts. These bands only draw to my ear.

I've only been shooting around a year mate. Never do any target practice really believe it or not. Yep everything I shoot feeds myself, the hawk or ferrets


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you think M6's would work with this 12mm double silver?
For squirrels?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No mate m8 are as small as I would go. I would rather use m10 nuts but I get a bag of m8 ones from wilkos for £3


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> No mate m8 are as small as I would go. I would rather use m10 nuts but I get a bag of m8 ones from wilkos for £3


Alright, I started of with M6's just to try out Hex Nuts, I'l pick up some M8's or 9's


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> I'm using m8 hexnuts. These bands only draw to my ear.
> 
> I've only been shooting around a year mate. Never do any target practice really believe it or not. Yep everything I shoot feeds myself, the hawk or ferrets


Very cool, thank you for your info. It shows you don't need a 40" draw and triple bands to knock the fudge out of most game !

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! you get out hunting every day ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

With the catties no. The hawk is flown and hunted every day though when the weather conditions are good. The catty is just always on me when I'm walking the dogs or ferreting. Only time I go out with just the catty is the odd lamping session


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

wll said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using m8 hexnuts. These bands only draw to my ear.
> ...


I have killed a feral cat with similar bands, 20mm double, at 36 inch draw.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I would love to get into hunting with hawks...

i checked the laws here and you need to get a license for owning a hawk and thats a headache.... 6-24 months just to get a freaking license... and afterwards i also need to find a guy who sells hawks... not worth it.


----------

